# Bagging a 1954 Bel Air



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Im gonna be bagging my 54 here soon but not looking to do a crazy setup. Im looking for a simple setup for the front. ANY POINTERS OR KITS AVAILABLE other than Fat Man and other IFS or Mustang II kits??? Im wanting to do it on a budget more like a plate/cup simple setup on the front any brackets out there?? Im gonna do a bag over axle in the rear. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone???


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Get at the forum sponsor.Airassisted.com give em a call talk to kevin

a basic 3/8" fitting,line,valves etc. Now how many valves will determine if you want front bk or control each side


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Just gonna do front/back and a 2 link out back,,,. Haven't figured out the front yet


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

camaro/firebird subframe will work. I had a chopped 50 with a s10 front suspension 2x3 tube chassis and 2 linked rear. S10 suspension (hub to hub width) is 1'' narrower.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

What year s10 can I use?....thanks!


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Any year....it is a pain to rework the radiator support to work with the steering box....but worth the effort. FYI the 4x4 rear end is exact same width as yours, 2wd is 1'' narrower.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Dont be afraid of the stock front end. it will work perfectly fine. Also if it still has the enclosed drive shaft a 2link with a lateral link or panhard will work perfectly fine. I have done plenty of them this way for customers. pm me ill dig up some pics


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just finsh up a 54 two ten. I got some help from lowrider magzine. On how to bag a bomb on a buget I'll post pic later on how I did it


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Madrods- what charle85 posted for the front is mostly correct way to do it. for me I like to round out the lower arms for bag clearence so theres no possibility for any rubbing...

here is how to reinforce the upper spring perch









you do need to clearence the upper mount for the bag, similar to how Charles85 posted. that much clearence isnt neccessary but doesnt hurt anything. its two pieces of metal so I recommend cutting back enough where you can weld the edges together and still have enough bag clearence













*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*here is a VERY old pic of how we blow the lower arms out to give bag clearence. now we do it much cleaner and cut everything on our cnc laser (we didnt have that 7 yrs ago..lol)







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*again,..these pics are 7 yrs old,... but its closest i have that relates to what your doing.

here is a simple rear notch in the same car. panhard bar and 2 lower links. (the actual enclosed driveshaft acts as a 3rd link)
































*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*on 6.40x15's


































and an EDC on a 49-54 chevy car with a straight 6!!! I think we were the first to do that







*


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and tips!


----------

